# Bilder vervielfachen und zusammenführen - klappt leider nicht!?



## tienchen01 (15. September 2008)

Liebe Photoshop-Experten!

Ich bin ganz neu - nicht nur hier in diesem Forum, sondern auch Photoshop-Anwender und habe eine - für die meisten sicherlich einfache Frage, die mich aber dennoch zur Verzweiflung treibt...

HIntergrund: Ich will ein Bild in Andy Warhol-Manier überarbeiten und nutze dafür das Tutorial von melissaclifton (http://www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-warholphoto2.html) und komme bis zu diesem Punkt auch ganz gut klar- Was aber nciht funktioniert, ist das Bild anzupassen. Die Bildgröße ist immer gleich der Ebenengröße und lässt sich einfach nicht vervielfachen/ duplizieren bzw. verkleinern. Dieser Schritt funktioniert einfach nicht. Fehlt da vielleicht noch ein Step?

Ich hoffe, ich habe meine Schwierigkeit richtig ausgedrückt und noch mehr hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt!

Danke schon einmal und liebe Grüße!
Svenja


----------



## chmee (15. September 2008)

Hmm, kurz mal das Tutorial angeschaut..

Hast Du es mit [STRG/CTRL]+T (Transform) kleiner gemacht ?
Sind es denn mehrere Ebenen ?

Mach doch bitte mal ein Screenshot Deiner Ebenenansicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## tienchen01 (16. September 2008)

Hallo chmee!
Wie nett, dass Du Dir das gleich angeschaut hast!!
Leider funktioniert der Screenshot über das Programm "Bildschirmfoto" nicht - Photoshop und damit die Ebenenansicht sind dann ja nicht aktiv und folglich nicht sichtbar. Gibt es einen anderen Weg?
DANKE!
Svenja


----------



## chmee (16. September 2008)

Drück einfach mal die Taste "Druck/Print" irgendwo neben den F-Tasten.
Danach erstellst Du eine neue Datei ( [STRG]+N )
und da rein kopierst Du ganz einfach mit [STRG]+V den erstellten Screenshot. 

Bitte nur das Ebenenfenster.

Ach ja, nebenbei, Willkommen bei Tutorials.de 

mfg chmee


----------



## tienchen01 (16. September 2008)

Hallo chmee!
Lieben Dank für den Willkommensgruß! 
Du warst ja gestern noch lange wach... Hoffentlich nicht wegen mir!? 
Hier die Ebene / hat doch noch mit dem Screenshot geklappt, allerdings
etwas umständlicher (Shift+ctrl+cmd+4). Naja...

Viele Grüße!
Svenja


----------



## chmee (16. September 2008)

Nun  das sind "normale" Sitzzeiten am Rechner 

1. Wenn Du das Gruppensymbol anwählst, sollte mit [STRG]+T das ganze Set transformierbar sein. Wenn Du eine Ecke bewegst und dabei [SHIFT] festhälst, wird gleichmäßig skaliert. 
2. Wenn Du das Gruppensymbol anwählst und Maus-Rechtsklick drückst, sollte etwas mit "Gruppe Duplizieren" stehen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## tienchen01 (16. September 2008)

Hi Chmee!
Immer noch am Rechner?
Ich sitze jetzt auch wieder davor und die Gruppe habe ich inzwischen auch kopieren können. Leider gibt es da aber immer noch ein Problem - ich versuche mal, das möglichst nachvollziehbar zu beschreiben.
Das Portrait habe ich freigestellt, bearbeitet (mit Filter, Helligkeit/Kontrast etc.); es hat jedoch die gleiche Größe, wie die transparente Hintergrundebene!? In dem angesprochenen Tutorial ist dies nicht der Fall. Hier ist auch die Position des Portraits/Fotos mal links oben, rechts oben, links unten, rechts unten. Diese Art der Positionierung kriege ich bei mir nciht hin - eben weil, die Position meines Portraits sich nicht entsprechend verschieben lässt. Ich habe also am Ende eben nicht viermal das gleiche Motiv... Und das wollte ich doch eigentlich!?
Kannst Du mir da noch einmal weiterhelfen?
DANKE!
Ich freue mich,
liebe Grüße!
Svenja


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. September 2008)

Du skalierst das eine Ebenen-Set auf die richtige Größe (kleiner als 1/4 der Arbeitsfläche).
Jetzt richtest du es an der vertikalen und horizontalen Linie aus. 
Danach einfach drei Kopien erstellen und gemäß dem Tutorial an den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen positionieren. Fertig ... mit Step 2


----------



## tienchen01 (23. September 2008)

Hallo Dennis!
Habe erst jetzt Deine Antwort gelesen - sorry...
Klingt einfach, was Du schreibst - nur, wie kann ich das kleiner skalieren!?
(Du hast es hier mit einem absoluten Neuling zu tun und leider habe ich kein
Handbuch zur Verfügung...)

DANKE!!
Svenja


----------

